
Downloading Plain-Text Wikipedia - douche
http://www.leeholmes.com/blog/2016/12/12/downloading-plain-text-wikipedia/
======
NonEUCitizen
What determines consequentiality?

"The script tries to remove as much of Wikipedia’s additional markup as
possible, and skips inconsequential articles."

